# Video file formats



## psaulm119 (May 1, 2005)

I recently purchased a Plextor AV100U video capture card, which I have just started using with my DVD burner, to convert VHS to DVD. The discs I'm using are DVD-R. I do have a qeustion, which the InterVideo site (the folks who make the WinDVD software) don't answer--which media format should I be using? The software offers options for DivX, VCD, as well as MPEG video files, although I'm not sure if it is MPEG 2 or 4 or whatever. Anyways, I would like to be able to play these DVDs on the home DVD players that are normally connected to TVs, if that is of any help. Any suggestions on the file types I should be working with/creating? What I mean is, which file format produces the best quality picture? Or are tehy all pretty much teh same? Finally, I'd like to avoid proprietary formats if possible--at some point in the future, I very well might be switching to Linux/BSD and would want all my video files to be still readable.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 1, 2005)

You're going to want to use MPEG. I don't know enough to give you much advice, but I do know that!

Try this site:

http://www.videohelp.com/

[Edited on 5-1-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## psaulm119 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. Looks like you've sent me to the motherlode! I've got it bookmarked. thanks. I googled all over and couldn't find anything like this.


----------

